# stretched tires,thoughts?



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

215/35 or 225/40 on a 19x8.5,opinions please.i know the 225/40 will retain the speedo but the 215/35 will give me extra clearance for being on the ground.Im just worried does a 35 series really have good coverage against road hazards?and i know 225/40 would not be stretched its just the smallest tire i can get in a 40 series sidewall


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Yuck, imo. But I'm old so pay me no mind.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Pls dooooooooo!


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Mtopper (Mar 15, 2011)

i live in the great state of Michigan, better known as the state of 1million potholes so i personally say don't do it. but, if you want the look, go for it man


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I think that is one of the silliest things in the world and flat out dangerous, just asking for a blow out by stretching the sidewall that far. Tires are not designed to do that


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

can u get 215 35 19 a 19x8.5 usually u go to a 215 and 19x9.5 u run 225 stretch


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> can u get 215 35 19 a 19x8.5 usually u go to a 215 and 19x9.5 u run 225 stretch


ya,its the smallest tire you can run on a 8.5 wide rim its hardly any stretch,im just worried about the sidewallsTyrestretch.com - 8.5_215_35_R19_Falken_452 (3)heres a pic hardly any stretch


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

205 40 19 might be easier to stretch


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Tyrestretch.com - 8.75_205_40_R18_Falken_ZX-ZE_912

i think that perfect its a 8.75 rim but its gona be really close


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Greasemonkey2012 said:


> Tyrestretch.com - 8.75_205_40_R18_Falken_ZX-ZE_912
> 
> i think that perfect its a 8.75 rim but its gona be really close


they dont make a 205/40/19 my choice is either 215/35 or 225/40 or i can do a 225/235/245/35


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

I'd say don't do it. I personally think it looks idiotic, but to each his own. Good luck with whatever you decide. Enjoy your cruze. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

oh true didnt even think of that well just go for the 215 35 19 and your gona have your side wall room and alittle of stretch should work


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Like with everything in life, moderation is key. I don't see much stretch with the 215/35/19 pic you posted but the 205/40/18 looks like overkill for daily. 
My personal favorite is 255/40 for daily so my vote would be between the 225/40 and 245/35 upon seeing pics.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

Tire stretch is good on euro cars... This is a chevy american power lol.. If you do stretch i am in for pictures though. I had a lowered vw jetta mk4 that i traded on my cruze, so i like the looks of lowered vehicles with sexy stance.

But being this Chevy and i know its not a muscle car its gotta have the muscle look lol.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Lol, the Cruze is as far from muscle as you can get in every aspect. We basically have these options; Keep stock/mild modding, VIP, race look, or stance. Pick your flavor, but sorry to say muscle isn't one. A Camaro on the other hand...


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

The Cruze are good to stance and lowered on the ground 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

JWishnok said:


> Tire stretch is good on euro cars... This is a chevy american power lol.. If you do stretch i am in for pictures though. I had a lowered vw jetta mk4 that i traded on my cruze, so i like the looks of lowered vehicles with sexy stance.
> 
> .


im shooten for stance brah,haha and the cruze has some lines to it unlike a box or some other pathetic car people put to the ground


i went 225/35 with a rounder edge tire than most


----------

